# Only one egg from unmated female?



## newsun (Aug 12, 2011)

Unmated Pepper has only laid one egg and that was a week ago. I posted and did all that was advised. Thanks so much. Is it possible that there will only be one? I thought it was usually 2 or more. She shows no interest in the egg that I placed in a little dish on a piece of cloth. The egg that I at first thought looked sort of pink and soft was actually white and fairly hard. 

Is there any need to be concerned over the laying of just one egg?


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

One egg is normal, especially if it's a first clutch for the hen. USually as the bird gets older they lay more eggs.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Nothing to be concerned about, assuming that she seems to be healthy and acting normal. She was hormonal enough to lay one egg but no more than that, which is good because egg laying is a useless drain on her body. You can dispose of the egg now; it's been a full week and she hasn't started incubating. This tells us that she isn't really interested in breeding and isn't likely to lay a replacement egg when you take this one away.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I had a Budgie do the same thing, she laid one (infertile) egg and ignored it, there was no more eggs after that, and she has no laid another since.


----------



## newsun (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

I removed the egg and she could have cared less. I've really stepped up the anti hormonal regiment, longer sleeps in a different room, completely redid her cage and stopped the mushy food. She's back to her usual happy self.


----------

